# [H] - Lakeshire Queerschlag sucht



## Veriverbium (12. März 2022)

Throm-ka

Herzlich willkommen bei Queerschlag, wir freuen uns über deinen Besuch!

*Wofür steht die Gilde Queerschlag?*

Queerschlag erblickte ursprünglich am 18. Januar 2008 auf dem Retail Server Gilneas durch den Blutelfen Paladin Etienne das Licht der Welt.

Am Anfang stand der Gedanke eine Gemeinschaft zu gründen, in der Gleichgesinnte unter sich seien und frei geben können. Als Homosexueller Mensch fühlt man sich in einer "Schwulenkneipe" auch etwas wohler, als am Stammtisch um die Ecke. Mit Queerschlag wollte ich damals eine Zuflucht schaffen, in der wir uns eben ein Stück weit wohler fühlen können.

Schnell hat sich gezeigt, dass dieser Grundgedanke völlig falsch gewesen ist, denn es haben sich viele Menschen der Gilde angeschlossen, die selber nicht in die Schublade LGBT gehören. Schnell änderte sich das Leitmotiv und Queerschlag stand und steht seitdem für Toleranz und Akzeptanz.

Queerschlag erfreute sich einem regen und steten Zuwachs und wir hatten eine phantastische Zeit durchlebt, sowohl im Spiel, als auch im realen Leben. Es gab neben virtuellen auch reale Gildentreffen, so hatten wir unter anderem gemeinsam Berlin, Hamburg, München, Münster und Wien geraidet. Viele haben dafür extra ihren Urlaub oder ihre Überstunden geopfert, um gemeinsam ein verlängertes Wochenende erleben zu können. Und so entstanden neben virtuellen auch reale Freundschaften, die weit über das Spiel hinaus anhalten. Darüber hinaus hat Queerschlag dazu beigetragen, dass sich ein Tauren Jäger Männchen und ein Tauren Jäger Weibchen nicht nur im Spiel, sondern auch im realen Leben sehr nahekamen.

Im Laufe der Zeit drehte sich die Welt von World of Warcraft immer schneller und schneller, der Content wurde immer umfangreicher, unübersichtlicher und auch monotoner. Irgendwann entschloss ich mich schweren Herzens dazu das Spiel an den Nagel zu hängen und habe die Gilde nach einer schönen Abschiedsfeier in Dalaran in die verantwortungsvollen und treusorgenden Hände von Runag übergeben, der die Gilde bis heute hegt und pflegt.

Um so mehr freue ich mich immer wieder, wenn ich mit meinem alten Weggefährten und Freund Runag in alten Erinnerungen schwelge, zu hören, dass Queerschlag nun nach über 13 Jahren immer noch existiert und sich immer noch einer großen Begeisterung und Spielerzahl erfreut.

Mit der Classic Version von World of Warcraft wurde mein Interesse am Spiel wieder geweckt. Immer wieder habe ich mich an die alten Zeiten erinnert, witzige Situationen, lustige Erlebnisse und auch die virtuelle Trauung, die wir im Spiel vorgenommen haben.

Als Frischling hatte ich mich einer Gilde angeschlossen, für dich ich kurz darauf die Verantwortung übernahm. Nach einigen Monaten Spielzeit in dieser Gilde habe ich dort meine Zelte abgebrochen, die Gildenleitung übergeben und bin meiner Sehnsucht gefolgt und habe am 06.06.2021 auf dem Server Lakeshire die Classic Version der Gilde Queerschlag gegründet.

Zurzeit befinden wir uns im Aufbau und aller Anfang ist schwer. Natürlich möchte auch ich erreichen, dass Queerschlag problemlos die Instanzen der Scherbenwelt im einfachen und im heroic Modus leerräumt und später auch in der Lage sein wird Raids anzugehen. Aber bis wir dort angekommen sind, haben wir eine lange und holperige Wegstrecke vor uns liegen, die wir hoffentlich gemeinsam mit deiner Hilfe bewältigen können.

Dein Interesse ist geweckt und du möchtest dich Queerschlag anschließen? Du möchtest mit dabei sein und eine wilde und verrückte Achterbahnfahrt gemeinsam mit uns erleben? Bitte zögere nicht uns anzusprechen, wir laden dich gerne ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft und ein Queerschläger zu sein.

Im Spiel kannst du uns mit diesen Chars finden:

Gildenmeister:
• Gándalfur / Elfuerte

Stellvertretender Gildenmeister:
• Hailing / Rosanjin

Gildenrat:
• Ixtreysi / Zentizia
• Annett / Reneta
• Darule / Bliýat
• Slider / Whitedeath
• Stryker / Mendax


----------

